# injurys females can get



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

when breeding female tend to sometimes get injured but what do some injury look like? i can't tell if mine got hit in the face becuase there something on her that doesn't look right.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When in doubt take her out and treat......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oldfishlady said:


> When in doubt take her out and treat......


Agreed.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Agreed here too, who can argue with the two most Betta expert's on the Betta forum.
I worship u guy's, dq and Ofl!


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

their the best???????????


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup. xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I guess I couldn't make the cut....jk.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha your the best too


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Aww shucks!!! Lol thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you're the best, Dominnic!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oldfishlady, Mr.Vampire, and Dramaqueen are very knowledgeable, I always appreciate and sometimes hope for their advice! 

Of course, we have a lot of other wonderful members around here too that I love hearing from 

But yeah, back to what I was saying, these guys are the best!  So be open to their advice, they know what they are talking about


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah there's so many great members here...some examples:

1fish2fish: She's the 1st person I got to with my fry food cultures...I'm new to them and she knows the answers to my questions.

OFL: I plan on getting a planted tank soon so I'll go to her as soon as I start that 

crowntaillover: I plan on breeding livebearers...since she breeds mollies I'll go to her for advice on that.

dramaqueen: You always support everyone on here! You definately make us feel like we're doing something worth while!

There's many other members too...too many to name!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

^ +1


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I have recieved so many nice compliments from you guys today!  Thank you for your confidence in me. I wish I was more knowledgeable of diseases and stuff like that.I've learned a lot about breeding from MrV, Oldfishlady and 1fish2fish. And, yes, we have many other members who are knowledgeable about stuff.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Awww, I have recieved so many nice compliments from you guys today!  Thank you for your confidence in me. I wish I was more knowledgeable of diseases and stuff like that.I've learned a lot about breeding from MrV, Oldfishlady and 1fish2fish. And, yes, we have many other members who are knowledgeable about stuff.


No prob DQ!

I forgot one...Adastra...master of the fish diseases!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, she's another good one.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

YES, Adastra has saved my butt many times!!!!!

And has made Victor feel so much better! <3 He thanks Adastra too!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, OldFishLady, 1Fish2fish, Adastra, and Mr. Vampire, and DramaQueen make up my list of Resident Experts whose advise I honestly take 100% without questioning. 

If it looks like your girls face is hurt, you might want to take her out.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

well since i am new kinda i look up to people. i think all of u guys are WAY older than me


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

MrVampire isn't way older than you...at least, not that much. Anyway, I say the same as all the others...take your female out and revamp your setup before you try again.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha, Some of us arent much older. I'm only 15, for example.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

exactly, same here, fifteen going on sixteen. BB123, you're probably what, 11-13 maybe? There isn't much of a age difference.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

@ bettabreeder123....3 year age difference between us...I'm 14.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> @ bettabreeder123....3 year age difference between us...I'm 14.


I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED :O

Haha, thats neat though


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettafish15 said:


> I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED :O
> 
> Haha, thats neat though


Lol. Yup I started when I was 11. I joined here when I was 12 and when I told everyone how old I was they were like "You're lying you have to be at least 18"...makes me feel mature :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol. Yup I started when I was 11. I joined here when I was 12 and when I told everyone how old I was they were like "You're lying you have to be at least 18"...makes me feel mature :lol:


TBH, when you first joined here, before I became a mod, I thought you were going to be a smart aleck, until I got to know you. lol:lol: Then I found out how intelligent and nice you are.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol. Yup I started when I was 11. I joined here when I was 12 and when I told everyone how old I was they were like "You're lying you have to be at least 18"...makes me feel mature :lol:


I did not believe you when I first found out your age. I am still in disbelief in how mature and intelligent you are for being only 14.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay!!


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh another smart and very intelligent when it comes to anything betta is Martinsmommy She Is Awesome! lol

Im new to this forum but not to bettas hehehe  ive been into bettas for abour 3-4 years


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, Mr. Vampire I can't believe that your only 14! I thought that you would be atleast 40! haha. I'm 12 .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Duncan13 said:


> Wow, Mr. Vampire I can't believe that your only 14! I thought that you would be atleast 40! haha. I'm 12 .


At least 40!! Wow! lol


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha, It was because Mr. Vampire knew SOO much about bettas, I just assumed that he would be older.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Duncan I feel old now! Lol jk.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Me being 15, it's strange to hear about people on here who are already breeding bettas, but younger then me xD


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm 12. I am gonna start breeding in january. Not to boast, but most adults (even some animal specialists) comment on how much I know about birds of prey/fish/cats. So I would say I am mature enough. My friend, not so much LOL.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

It's funny to me being 19 that you guys are just kids! But I know exactly where you are coming from, I'm more of an expert on swine and was in the forums like you guys for that stuff. I being new to bettas in general really appreciate everything that you guys post on here to help. As I'm watching me first spawn hatch, I want you all to know how helpful you are to someone so nervous about going into this. This probably is totally not the place to post this though


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We are never too old or too young to learn. It's not just young people learning from older people but older people can learn a lot from younger people, too.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

nvm


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh my... you guys are making me feel ancient.. I am 46


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't feel bad Peggy. I'm 49! lol


----------

